# Italian meatball  fatty



## heymirth (Aug 5, 2015)

I made an Italian seasoned fatty last night.  
       My kids love meatballs and sauce so I took my recipe for meatballs and made a fatty. I layered the inside with strings of Motz cheese other seasoning.  The weave went well and the inside taste was awesome.   
      I'm still pretty disappointed in the bacon not firming up.  I know it needs a higher temp but come on, it seems like such a waste of bacon when the back side of the bacon is still chewy
  I don't think I'll be doing much more of theses.  But here are some pics to show.













image.jpg



__ heymirth
__ Aug 5, 2015


----------



## jcollins (Aug 5, 2015)

it looks awesome... did you use sausage or beef?


----------



## heymirth (Aug 5, 2015)

I used mostly beef but took a mild Italian sausage and took the casing off and mixed it in. My kids don't like it too spicy. It added great flavor. 
If I had the extra groceries, I would if added some sun dried tomatoes and some peppers and some Parmesan bread crumbs instead of the only basic ones I had.  I did roll the log in crumb Parmesan cheese before the weave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thin cut bacon is the way to go. I take it one step further and stretch it out prior to the weaving. Crispy bacon every time and not at super high heat. For fatties I try and run my smoker around 275°-285°.













19623639616_fe3585dfde_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 5, 2015


----------



## roswell630 (Aug 5, 2015)

You could also take the fatty off 5 or so degrees before done and put that thing in the oven on broil to crisp up the bacon.  I did it and it came out great!


----------



## humdinger (Aug 5, 2015)

Not bad heymirth. I never thought to mix in sausage. Good tip. I also noticed your a local guy too! When you get a chance, be sure to click on the link in my signature block below and join the Michigan members group. Hope to se emore from you soon!


----------

